# Grounding or Bonding Well Casing



## jar546 (Oct 28, 2018)

When someone can make sense of this, please let me know.  I took this pic during an inspection, trying to figure out what it was for.  You are not going to get a better ground rod than well casing so why the ground rod was put in I'll never know.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 28, 2018)

Hmmm,,,,,my well casing is 20' of steel.........doubt a ground rod adds munch..........


----------

